

Ask HN: Weird that the “Uber $470M losses” not picked up by top tech press? - joshjkim

Anyone else find it weird that the &quot;Uber has $470M losses&quot; story did not get picked up by top tech press (techcrunch &#x2F; recode)?
======
sogen
There's a very active thread on reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/business/comments/3bmfpa/in_the_red_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/business/comments/3bmfpa/in_the_red_uber_bonds_term_sheet_reveals_470/)

------
sogen
What?!

Uber is losing money?

What about "uber for x" businesses??? Are they losing money too then??

Smells fishy don't you think?

